# Waterless decontamination and wax / glaze advice please!



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi,

I'm using Meguairs D114 as a waterless wash.

Waterless Detarring
Normally people pw a panel after using tardis.
But, after wiping a panel with tardis, could you wipe the panel with waterless wash as a QD to get rid of the tardis or do you need a panel wipe like BH Cleanser Fluid?

Waterless Fallout removal
After waterless detarring, could you spray on the fallout remover and wipe it dry or will you need a bottle of spray water to rinse it off?

After fallout removal you normally do the clay barring, but I've been reading you can use Optimum Car Wax as a clay lube and do a wax at the same time. Excellent news!

Originally after clay barring I was thinking of using BH Cleaner Fluid to do a panel wipe and put on BH DSW for about 6 month duration wax.
Or I could use BH Cleanser Polish as a glaze (awesome swirl hiding http://www.bilthamber.com/waxes-polishes-and-clay-bars/cleanser-polish before I get round to polishing! and then put on BH DSW for about 3 months duration wax.

The Optimum Car Wax blurb says it lasts up to 5 months, but the ease at which it goes on seems to make it a doddle to re-apply. What's the real life duration of OCW?

Another interesting product is Optimum GPS - Glaze Polish Sealant. It says it last months but has anyone had any experience of how long it lasts, and how does it compare to OCW and BH CP?

Many thanks


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I'll chip in with some thoughts....

Firstly, there is also an Opt fallout remover, called Ferrex, but it still requires rinsing off with lots of water, so i"m not sure it really falls into a 'rinseless decon' process - I think all these fallout remover products need a good rinse with plenty of water so you may struggle to find any way to do a truly rinseless decon.

OCW durability is based on so many things its hard to be precise. I have it on my garage queen and will last that long bu thten the car is little used and kept away from UV. An outdoor UK daily driver isnt going to see anything like that, but if you're using a rinseless wash product that adds a little protection each wash, and perhaps a QD that does as well, then it will last a 'while'.

GPS is best by machine as its a little more abrasive than Poli Seal - it leaves a great finish and can remove swirls as well. It has the same polymers in it as all the other Optimum LSPs and while I havent ever tested its longevity it will be typical of an AIO product. Its a little bit of a non issue really anyway, as its likely to be topped with QDs or other products over time anyway, exactly as you mentioned with OCW because you can use that like a QD after a wash and add a good layer of impressive spray wax while you dry.

Opt LSPs have a lovely wet gloss look and are soooo easy to use that questions on durability are a little pointless really as if its your own car its going to take just seconds or a few minutes to totally refresh it. A major reason why I love them so much as a 'lazy' detailer


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

FWIW I put BH Cleanser Polish on the roof of my car in November, with two coats of DSW on top. It's still there, beading is a bit loose now but that's 5 months.

EDIT: Worth mentioning, BH (Pete Hamber I think) said that using DSW over Cleanser Polish would reduce the lifespan by 25% or more. So I think two coats of DSW directly onto paint that's been cleaned down with Cleanser Fluid could easily do you six months.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

A while ago I asked on the Optimum forum about using ONR or Opticlean to remove Ferrex. They said a volume of water is better but it is possible to use something like ONR. This would be relatively easy on panels but on wheels slightly harder. What I did was follow up with a hand sprayer to ensure the chemicals and dirt was removed. As I don't have access to a pressure washer or hose pipe, which I am sure would be quicker, a sprayer does do the job but will take a little longer.

As previously stated, GPS is better by machine than by hand. By hand it is easy to use and remove but the cleaning is more chemical than abrasive. As an aside GPS does seem to have better cleaning properties than SRP. SRP is probably a little easier to work with by hand but GPS is much better than SRP when they are both applied by machine.

Durability of OCW is heavily dependant on exterior factors. I find it lasts about 6-8 weeks on my car so there are obviously more durable products but it takes 5 minutes to wax my car so it depends on what is important to someone. Lets also not forget OCW is full of UV filters which could also boost the paints UV protection.


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi,

Thanks to everyone for all your informative answers :thumb:


----------

